# gnyt



## Nate in California

What does it mean? Thanks!


----------



## mortar and pestle

Gnyt?
It is a shortcut for Goodnight because Filipinos love texting and they use shortcuts so they can have more space for SMS...

Gnyt- Goodnight 
         Tagalog : Magandang Gabi


----------



## Nate in California

I guess I should have figured that one out on my own! Thanks!


----------

